# Making LS with brine and high SF?



## Obsidian (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd like to try and make a 100% coconut oil LS but I was thinking about using brine to dissolve the paste, any suggestion on how much salt to use?
What about SF for this? I'd like a high SF since this will be all coconut but it that safe to do with LS? I don't mind if the soap is cloudy, I just don't want it to go bad.
Also, do I have to add the SF during the cook or can I add it to the paste before dilution? I'd like to use some of the LS for dishes and I don't want it to have a high SF.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 22, 2014)

Interesting,  I would say you could probably not superfat for the dishes and you could probably use ps80 to help with superfatting the soap you plan on diluting for body soap. I am interested to hear how this turns out.


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, I have never made LS with brine, so I am absolutely no help there.

If you go above 3% superfat, you are going to get a white layer on top of your clear soap unless you use some sort of solubilizer.  There are some really smart LS folks here with tons more experience than me in the more adventurous realms of LS.

I am really interested in what you end up with, as I would love to do the same thing one day, so, please keep us posted?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe I'll just try a small amount with the brine and high SF. If I did use ps80, would I use a equal amount to the SF? It will be awhile before I get this made but when I do, I'll update.


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

That is what it sounds like to me.  Here is(I think) the thread where it is covered:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47548&highlight=ps80


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 22, 2014)

If you use PS80, I think you'll have to play around with the proportion of PS80 to superfat to get the results you want. I'd experiment on a small sample and start with 1:1 PS80:SF by weight and see how that goes. You might end up needing 2:1 or 3:1 if my playing around with PS80 is worth anything.

I'm no expert on how the polysorbates work, so it's impossible for me to say what they'll do -- it's very much a "try it and see" type of thing for me.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 22, 2014)

It would be way cool to be able to make one big batch of paste and then make dish soap and hand soap with it


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, it would!  Which is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 22, 2014)

I have just recently done this.  I used 10% sea salt (10% of my oil amount) that I dissolved in the water first, then added my lye to that.  It turns white at this point.  I then proceeded as normal.  Makes a really nice liquid soap.  It is a bit hazy when diluted to a very concentrated level, but quite clear when diluted a bit further (especially for foamer bottles).


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2014)

I know I am missing something here, but what does salt/brine bring to the soap?


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 22, 2014)

I wanted to try it because I really, really like salt bars and how soft and silky they leave my skin and wanted to try to recreate that in a liquid soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm thinking it would be like a CP salt bar but in liquid form. A really nice thick lather that is softening to the skin is what I hope for.  Not sure how well it will work though since salt can be used to thicken LS, I may end up with a blob of too thick soap.

I'm rethinking the high SF. Maybe instead I will use a 1-3% SF and just blend some of that soap with my castile that is so gentle it barely cleans you.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 22, 2014)

Salt doesn't thicken co based liquid soaps in my experience. I wouldn't expect any real thickening with what you are thinking.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 23, 2014)

What about adding some glycerin to make the lather creamier and increase the conditioning value?


----------



## lady-of-4 (Aug 27, 2014)

You can superfat if you use a solubilizer.  
Faith I was actually asking about Soleseif soap earlier today on FB. Glad to see someone who makes LS regularly has tried it.


----------

